# Squash



## Maggie Cummings (Jun 25, 2009)

I figure by now y'all are tired of looking at Bob pictures, but these were so funny I thought a few more wouldn't hurt. How can one animal make such a mess? Then after I had put the camera away I saw the mess on the floor and walls...it looks like a crazy person threw an orange fit. Anyhow...here's Bob again...


























and because Queenie is such a feminine little girl, she knows what to do with a dirty face...too bad Bob doesn't know this


----------



## Fushball (Jun 25, 2009)

Mucky pups! Men are known for their bad eating habits


----------



## Weloveourtortoise (Jun 25, 2009)

That is awesome!! Charlie is the same but on a much smaller scale!!! I love the Bob pics!!!


----------



## egyptiandan (Jun 25, 2009)

Great pictures Maggie 

Danny


----------



## Candy (Jun 25, 2009)

O.K. Maggie I think you're being a little unfair to Bob. I understand Queenie might be a lady, but on Bob's defense I didn't see any water for him to wash himself up in.  Plus he probably thinks someone is going to take his squash away if he doesn't eat it in a hurry.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jun 25, 2009)

It's too bad I can't make video's of him. Seeing him trying to eat the great globs of food on his face just had me cracking up. You can almost see that in the second picture, he's trying to get his tongue out and around to his cheek and his head is turning sideways...lordy he's funny!
I have 5 small grazers, a Russian, Queenie and Bob all got butternut squash today and not one of the others got the stuff all over themselves like Bob did. Queenie got a bit on her face and her feet and then she immediately went into her dish and took a long drink and washed her feet off. Bob just walked around and tried to eat every last bite there was...he even licked the wall where some had gotten thrown...Man what a pig!!!


----------



## galvinkaos (Jun 25, 2009)

That's a typical man. Maggie I told my husband I am getting him a bib. He also always wears his food. LOL

Dawna


----------



## terryo (Jun 25, 2009)

Maggie, I LOVE Bob pictures...he is so funny. Do you cook the squash?


----------



## Isa (Jun 26, 2009)

Maggie 
haha, Bob is sooo cute with the squash . I love Bob's pictures, please keep them comming .
Queenie is a lady , she is a real beautie.


----------



## Crazy1 (Jun 26, 2009)

Maggie, Gotta love your pics so cute.And never do I tire of Bob pics. He looked like he really enjoyed his squash, and I think he did a pretty good job cleaning his face from the first pic to the last of him. He looks as if he is wearing the rest of it proudly, maybe he was saving what was left on his face for later? ? 
And of course Queenie would wash up after a meal. That is what royalty does. Ever seen Queen Elizabeth with stuff on her face. LOL

Please keep those pics coming we can always use a smile. And your torts are so expressive and loveable.


----------



## tortoisenerd (Jun 26, 2009)

Awww that's cute! Like the time I gave Trevor pumpkin. He washes off his face in his pool with his arms. I love it.  More food on the face than in the tummy. hehe


----------



## Stazz (Jun 27, 2009)

AWWWWWW Maggie, you KNOW we could never ever EVER get tired of Bob pics. I love to show Nick,Bob pics, we looooove Bob !!!! What a funny guy he is, sheesh.....soooo messy hahahaha. Must be hilarious to find the food on the walls even! Tallula wouldn't waste one morsel either!


----------



## spring pace (Jun 28, 2009)

maggie3fan said:


> I figure by now y'all are tired of looking at Bob pictures, but these were so funny I thought a few more wouldn't hurt. How can one animal make such a mess? Then after I had put the camera away I saw the mess on the floor and walls...it looks like a crazy person threw an orange fit. Anyhow...here's Bob again...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i never get tired of bob pics, hes such a character, i love seeing him dig into the good stuff. i have to wait til nightfall before i can give galileo any treats like that, the yellow jackets are out in full force, they love the stuff too. come on warm summer nights, so my gallup ( i call him that because hes always on the move) will stay up/out longer to be able to enjoy treats like this. smiles, spring


----------



## tortoisenerd (Jun 28, 2009)

So, after that do you take him out to the hose, wipe him off, something else?


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jun 28, 2009)

He has a water hole in his pen that he plays in and splashes all around in. So today his face is clean but there's dried squash under the spurs on his legs...


----------



## Madortoise (Jun 28, 2009)

You guys all crack me up with this men and husband-talk! I have to chime in and say mine is not very good about cleaning up after himself. For a long time, I thought it was his vision but nahhh...
Maggie, I'm never tired of Bob's pix. Queenie has such beautiful shell, Hermann? I'd love to see her be featured more, too.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tortoisenerd (Jun 28, 2009)

Trevor keeps pretty clean with the squash (he washes his own face off). I should have took a picture that one time with the pumpkin though...it was just caked on all over his shell...one of those more pumpkin on the tort than in the tort times!


----------



## Gulf Coast (Jul 3, 2009)




----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jul 3, 2009)

Too cute! I love Bob too!!!


----------

